# Introduction



## Gordon Nore (May 26, 2007)

Hi all,

My name is Gordon Nore, and I am new to this forum. I hail from Toronto, Canada and have trained in a blend of Hapkido and Karate for over twelve years. When time permits, I assist in teaching classes at the club where I train. I'm also a teacher-librarian in a middle school where I run an after school martial arts program. I'm married with one son, who is a Kali practitioner -- he also helps me with my after-school karate program. My wife is active in animal rescue, and there are five dogs living in our house right now -- four are ours and one is in foster care with us until she is well enough for adoption.

Look forward to getting to know you folks.

Gord


----------



## IcemanSK (May 26, 2007)

You're training & teaching with your job must be very rewarding, Gordon. Welcome to MT. Happy posting!


----------



## Kacey (May 26, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Sounds like a great mix - I hope to hear more about your experiences.


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 27, 2007)

Hello Gordon, welcome to Martial Talk ... happy posting!


----------



## kidswarrior (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Gordon. Several other teachers/after-school MA club instructors on the forum. Looking forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Tames D (May 27, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Shaderon (May 27, 2007)

Welcome Gordon, nice to have you here.


----------



## terryl965 (May 27, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## stickarts (May 27, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk Gordon!


----------



## Drac (May 27, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Gordon Nore (May 27, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk Gordon!


 
Hey, Brian! Thanks all for your warm welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 27, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  I'll be moving up to your direction this summer (Watertown, NY).


----------



## Ping898 (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  Nice combination of arts.


----------



## Callandor (May 27, 2007)

Welcome, Gord. Enjoy your stay. I hope the dog will find a nice home after being adopted!


----------



## Carol (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! :asian:


----------



## Zida'sukara (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Gordon, welcome to the board.

I love dogs, if my house was a bit bigger, I would adopt a few more too. 

Love
Barbara


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 5, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard.  Happy posting.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Hawke (Jun 5, 2007)

Greetings Gordan,

You have a very active life.  Great to see your entire family supporting each other.  We're pretty friendly here.

Cheers.


----------

